# help me revitalize my 80's De Rosa!



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here's some shots of my (late?) 80's lugged steel De Rosa. When I say *mine* I mean the one that my friend has given me on indefinite loan. Another friend of ours passed away much too young and left his stable to be ridden by friends. I've had it for about 3 years now (!!). I haven't spotted a serial # so I'm not sure on the actual year model.

Anyhoo, it's time for a facelit, 90210 style. I'm going to go out of pocket to fix it up, even if he wants it back tomorrow. 

It has an Ultegra 9 spd gruppo on it now. The Spinergys shown are now off the bike, replaced by Mavic Open Pro laced to Ultegra hubs. The paint is pretty hammered and I was thinking of a repaint if I can find a good local painter who isn't a fortune. I'm not sure about finding replacement decals or the chrome chainstay strips?

I'm looking at upgrading the entire gruppo as well. Probably add a triple ring set for the big SoCal climbs. The current components are in "ok" shape.

Do I dare ask "Campy or Shimano?"  :nono:

It has a steel fork that I think I'll leave alone and not swap for carbon. 3T bars & stem.

any thoughts, tips, ideas, resources or critique is welcome!

ciao~
HW


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*wheelset*

another option is to keep the existing Ultegra kit and upgrade the wheels. Like a good wine to a meal, is there a wheelset that _should_ be on this bike?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

If it needs a repaint then it should be done right. cyclart.com


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

Purple ano components?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

*Period*



Hollywood said:


> another option is to keep the existing Ultegra kit and upgrade the wheels. Like a good wine to a meal, is there a wheelset that _should_ be on this bike?


Not sure what "should" be on the bike but I think the Spinergy's "shouldn't" be on the bike. Not knocking the wheels at all but they don't seem to fit the era and style this bike possesses. Something more traditional yet functionally modern would be more in keeping with this bike. Something like these Campy Hyperions. Course, that would mean a Campy drivetrain, too.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Black headset?
The silver in between the blacks looks kind of weird. Black would be smoother
What's the thing above the seatpost collar? It looks weird.
The water bottle holders, with the yellow things, just don't mesh with the bike.
If you go Campy, get an Alloy Crank. Carbon wouldn't look right.
I would get a different saddle. If that one fits you, go for a classic Flite, and voila, same fit and better meshing w/ the bike :thumbsup: 
The Ultegra on there is pretty ugly looking. 10s Shimano or Campy would look better. I just don't like the shape of those shifters. I would put on Shimano personally, I like the shape, and I even like the exposed cables  
Wheelwise, the OPs should be decent, although I would think black hubs or something high flange would be cool.
I wouldn't go for a triple. How about a compact? I find them much more aesthetically pleasing, and better-shifting and they stay in tune better. At least in my experience, I don't get along with triples well...

Don't get purple ano components


----------



## mt.biker (May 6, 2004)

I personally would look to restoring it to it's true italian hertitage. Take of the shimano, and those american wheels.

Throw on some campy parts, wheels and if you are going to have it repainted - send it back to Italy if you're going to go all out. 

there's my 2 cents.


----------



## OldDog1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Skip the paint for now
Keep the bar, stem and seat post
You can pick up new silver campy components on ebay for a sneez now. Gett'em while they are still around. Look into a Centaur compact crank and mate it to a 13/29 for the hills or a 12/23 for the flats.
Record/Chorus wheels with silver OP's.

If you look real hard you may find an 03 Chorus groupset NOS. All silver. They are scarce but they are out there.

Paint when $ are available after the components are had.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I think the headset is just fine. Silver matches the stem and seatpost as well as the chrome on the chainstays. Also gives it the more correct period look. I'd stay all silver on the components, Chorus or Record but Centaur would be ok, too. OP's would be good but the Hyperions would have a little more style. If you really want to remain period but modern then high flange would be great. Can you get high flange cartridge bearing hubs? Spoke count?

The thing above the seatpost collar looks like a tail light clip?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mel Erickson said:


> The thing above the seatpost collar looks like a tail light clip?


the stem and seatpost are taped for position, and yes there's a light clip on it. Thanks for all the input - I'm lovin' it. I'll search out the Campy stuff as well as wheels.

cheers mates~


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Bars*

I would get some traditional bend bars.


----------

